# Felt Hubs (2011 F5 - CXP22 Wheelset)



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been running the stock wheelset on the F5, and though I have a "race" wheelset on the way, I had planned on keeping this as my heavy trainer. However, I keep having the rear hub loosen (excuse my complete lack of technical knowledge in this area, my expertise doesn't extend past contact points and drivetrain). A good bit of wobble has developed and gets so bad that the hub rattles back and forth and the rim contacts the brakes. The wheelset isn't out of true (I know what that is). It is clearly the hub. My Felt LBS has had the wheel once, and tightened it, but that only lasted about 2 rides. 

Its gotten some pretty heavy mileage this year, but it shouldn't be wobbling this soon. Anyone else had problems with these hubs? Any suggestions? Or should I just ditch this entry level wheelset?


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

If it's not worth the hassle of a warranty type repair, then maybe try and find a decent hub for a good price that will last longer and just rebuild the wheel with the new hub. That might be more cost effective than ditching the entire wheel set for a new trainer set. Lace up that rear wheel with a entry level power tap...


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Probably have the shop tighten them again and put a little loctite on the threads.


----------

